

An Introduction to Java Web Services Programming - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/an-introduction-to-java-web-services-programming/28116

======
Roboprog
Oh, it's about how to make the service/server. I was hoping it went over how
to make a _client_ for somebody else's (SOAP/WSDL) service.

Making a client for SOAP is easy -- as long as you and your biz partner are
using the same version of the same tool. God, I hate SOAP. Tweaking Axis to
work with Visual Studio sucks.

There's a reason startups want to use REST, and leave the bodies of the
"enterprise service bus" types out in the dumpster in the back parking lot :-)

------
LaSombra
JEE 6 helps a lot in make code cleaner and with less boilerplate.

------
nsxwolf
I'm assuming this was posted as a joke, because the HN crowd is pretty anti-
Java.

You can, of course, take easier approaches. With RESTEasy, for instance, you
add a single line of configuration to web.xml then add the desired annotations
to your POJOs and you are in business.

~~~
38leinad
i am not anti-java. not at all. but to be honest, creating this simple web
service shows really how complicated some things are in java.

~~~
nsxwolf
Yes, when you go this route, it's very complicated. But good, user friendly
frameworks have been built on top of these foundations, and those should be
used.

